# Advice Please!!!



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

&#304; dont normally post on this section but could do with some advice - the animal centre here has been donated some promises of hutches to be made for children who we have supported in having pets. We encourage our children to have 1 rabbit and 1 Gunea pig living together. They could not have runs as this would not be permitted by parents but what would be a good size hutch - any ideas appreciated.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

rabbits and guinea pigs should NOT live together at all as they have diff diets and often a guinea pig will be injured or worse by a bun.
the best size rabbit hutch is 6 x 2 x 2 ft


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

just noticed it says that they wont have runs, how will they get exercise? they will need runs or a secure garden.
if the parents wont allow the runs then i dont think they should have buns.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

frags said:


> just noticed it says that they wont have runs, how will they get exercise? they will need runs or a secure garden.
> if the parents wont allow the runs then i dont think they should have buns.


This is not the Uk - same rules dont apply!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> This is not the Uk - same rules dont apply!!


 so cos your in another country animals dont deserve rights to exercise? or will they have a secure garden and run free?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> This is not the Uk - same rules dont apply!!


hmmm but we are talking about Rabbits right? So if they are in the uk or not they still need to get daily excersise!!!!!


----------



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree, bunnies and guinea pigs definatly do need daily excerise!!

If you dont have room for a run could you not let them have exercise in the house? 

If you do let them in the house you need to make sure that all wires are out of thir way and they cannot get to them otherwise they will chew through them.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanx &#304; will get advice from people who understand situation here......Bye!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rabbits living in other countries don't need exersize  Thats nonsense every animal needs some kind of exersize and your country doesn't stop them needing it just because its not written on paper that they should have a run. Even in the UK I've seen pet shops selling tiny hutches not even big enough to fit a rabbit in let alone give them room to move and those have been sold with the label "rabbit hutch". Again its the animals welfare at stake and the country you live in has nothing to do with that.

Edit: just noticed one of your websites listed is for PETA...shouldn't that mean you should want to give these rabbits the room they need like all the animals that group try to protect or doesn't it apply to rabbits? 

I wish we could put people like you in a tiny cage and not allow you to move and see how you like it.


----------



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

No need to be rude about it, people are giving you advise and trying to help!?

I think you have maybe come accross in the worng way or we don't quite understand what you are trying to say?

You have not come back to anyone with a proper reply as to where they can get excerise?

And it is the case that you shoudlnt keep Rabbits a Guinea Pigs together.

If you dont want help and advise please dont ask.

Thanks


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Lisa Franklin said:


> No need to be rude about it, people are giving you advise and trying to help!?
> 
> I think you have maybe come accross in the worng way or we don't quite understand what you are trying to say?
> 
> ...


They wont!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> They wont!!


You dont sound like the kind of person that should have animals  its all very well helping these children with animals but it does not mean you can keep them in poor living conditions, you dont even sound lioke a person that should be involved with children with such an uncaring disgusting attitude like that 

*Rabbits NEED exercise, they NEED proper decent size housing just like they NEED food and water. They should NEVER be kept with guineapigs, these are FACTS*

Just becasue you live in a different country does not mean you have the right to abuse animals. You should be ashamed of yourself.

I just dont get people like you and how you can be so cruel.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh this gets better just looked at your profile and your all for animal rights and against animal cruelty??!!!!! What a joke!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

crofty said:


> You dont sound like the kind of person that should have animals  its all very well helping these children with animals but it does not mean you can keep them in poor living conditions, you dont even sound lioke a person that should be involved with children with such an uncaring disgusting attitude like that
> 
> *Rabbits NEED exercise, they NEED proper decent size housing just like they NEED food and water. They should NEVER be kept with guineapigs, these are FACTS*
> 
> ...


i dont think you realise just what TL has done to help the animals of Turkey, all his cats & dogs are rescued from appalling situations, not only that but he helps the many many strays i that country, he is the least "cruel" person i know!!!.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I think some of you here need to check peoples profiles a little more carefully.
You would then realise just what this man is about.
I know you care about rabbit welfare, but so does he


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> You dont sound like the kind of person that should have animals  its all very well helping these children with animals but it does not mean you can keep them in poor living conditions, you dont even sound lioke a person that should be involved with children with such an uncaring disgusting attitude like that
> 
> [


That is a terrible thing to say! shame on you!


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

he is right though turky have different ways of life. it isnt the uk. aniamals dont have the RSPCA and other legalisation it relys on these charities to try and help and educate people. at least he is trying to do something to help.

i do understand that yes they shouldnt have animals if they cant provide properly for them and provide exercise or runs. in theory you should atleast try and educate the parents to allow them to have a small run or buy a colar and harness for exercise. but unfortunately in turky with laws being diffrent it might not be an option.

but atleast he is trying to allow them to have larger accomidation and to educate children. thats aamzing! you cant exspect him to jump in the deep end and demand these people have runs etc... as thats isnt going to happen he can start educating children to owning these pets and properly looking after them and to finally encouraging them to buy extra things like runs. unfortunately change doesnt happn over night and these people who have been brought up without pets and not having to care for pets can slowly learn how to and change their way of thinking wen it comes to keeping aniamls.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You people disgust me. TL is a wonderful man and does more for animals than any of you ever could.

My god, no wonder I stick to general and dog chat 

If you had let him explain instead of jumping down his throat (remember he is from Turkey!) then maybe you would have realised what he was saying.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

To the people involved in this thread, another thread has been started in the general chat forum. You might was to check it out for more explanation.  xx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> You dont sound like the kind of person that should have animals  its all very well helping these children with animals but it does not mean you can keep them in poor living conditions, you dont even sound lioke a person that should be involved with children with such an uncaring disgusting attitude like that
> 
> *Rabbits NEED exercise, they NEED proper decent size housing just like they NEED food and water. They should NEVER be kept with guineapigs, these are FACTS*
> 
> ...


Croft please don't jump to conclusions Turkey lad is a great guy and works hard with animals in turkey, they eat there rabbits and guineas out there and Turkey lad is trying to get people to keep the animals as pets and not a food source,, he said that the momennt the animals reach maturity they end up as dinner,

He was only asking for advice from people he thought could help, not attack him,


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Rabbits are kept in plastic containers in 40c heat or under chicken wire with no room for movement our work to get hutches for our children will free these animals from appalling conditions no they will have limited excersice but a lot more than they get now. No guniea pigs and rabbirts are not ideal but for many of my generation they were kept together in the uk. The reason we encourage this is that in this culture it is believed everything has a DUTY to breed and we have tried to stop the ad hoc breeding of rabbits who either end up in the pot or down the toilet.


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

shellinch said:


> he is right though turky have different ways of life. it isnt the uk. aniamals dont have the RSPCA and other legalisation it relys on these charities to try and help and educate people. at least he is trying to do something to help.
> 
> i do understand that yes they shouldnt have animals if they cant provide properly for them and provide exercise or runs. in theory you should atleast try and educate the parents to allow them to have a small run or buy a colar and harness for exercise. but unfortunately in turky with laws being diffrent it might not be an option.
> 
> but atleast he is trying to allow them to have larger accomidation and to educate children. thats aamzing! you cant exspect him to jump in the deep end and demand these people have runs etc... as thats isnt going to happen he can start educating children to owning these pets and properly looking after them and to finally encouraging them to buy extra things like runs. unfortunately change doesnt happn over night and these people who have been brought up without pets and not having to care for pets can slowly learn how to and change their way of thinking wen it comes to keeping aniamls.


I agree 100 per cent!!! He is only asking for some basic advice from you bunny lovers!!! Please help him!!! At least he is trying to ensure they have some sort of life!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Turkey Lad... on behalf of myself... I sincerely apologise if I seemed rude or not understanding to your post. I must admit I did not understand your plight when first reading your post and had actually thought you thought it was perfectly fine for rabbits to be locked up in a hutch all day every day... a lesson to me not to jump to conclusions.

Im very sorry for jumping to conclusions and for the work you do do... Well Done and keep it up!

Sorry

A very sorry and ashamed member of pets forum .... Umber Alam!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

as i cant reply to the thread in general as it was seen as trouble making and closed i will reply here.
i do understand that what you are doing is great and have helped many animals but you have to understand you didnt explain things very well in the 1st place. you also have to understand we are passionate here about rabbits and get upset at the thought of a bun not getting out of a hutch.
i will give you this advice to think about tho....

a rabbit stuck in its hutch 24/7 will go mad and turn nasty and end up biting these children. how will the parents feel towards the bun if it happened? they would probably end up cooking the pet as they dont want there children hurt again but it wouldnt be the rabbits fault so at the end of the day it wont have no better life as once it reaches puberty/maturaty all rabbits turn a bit funny let alone a rabbit that gets not exercise.

if you want advice on hpow big the hutches should be in this case they should be at least 6 x 6ft for it to be able to run around.

hope this helps.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh so its ok if they are cooped up in a little hutch never exercised, you people make me sick, i love rabbits and just because you dont see them the same way you see cats and dogs does not mean you can treat them in a way that is cruel!!! Im very glad he's done so much for cats and dogs in Turkey but we're talking about Rabbits here.

If you are going to educate these people on how to look after animals there should be no compromise, ive been to turkey plenty of times and am well aware of the conditions these animals are kept in. As for guinea pigs and rabbits being less than ideal, that is an understatement it is cruel  countless guineapigs come into rescues with fractured pelvis' and other awful injuries even after being kept with the same rabit for years. They are quite capable of neutering rabbits and keeping them in same specie pairs, guinea pigs dont need quite so much room so why not keep a couple of them instead, but they do need exercise too, im sure they can build runs  You might as well keep them in same species pairs.

No matter where you are cruelty is cruelty, no exercise and small hutches is cruel, whether they are bigger than what they are living in already or not. I visited Kalkan in October and was very impressed with the animal welfare there, all cats and dogs were neutered and tagged, they were well fed and looked after, i couldnt believe they lived on the street they were in such beautiful condition.

Im not apologising for anything i have said and still am shocked at your attitude, if it were a cat of dog being kept shut up in tiny accomodation never exercised then you would not like it.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> personally i think all rabbits belong in a pie, :cursing: guineas don't,
> 
> He was only asking for advice from people he thought could help, not attack him,


Charming think you are in the wrong section


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Simon!
If you are wanting some good solid advice maybe you could pm Noush! Sure she will be willing to share her knowledge with you!

All the best in your quest mate! Hows the youngster today?
DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

And Crofy!
You may have been to Turkey plenty of times!
But I very much doubt you have seen the 'real' Turkey!
DT

Sorry if my post no longer makes sense folks! but someone has edited their post that I replied too!
DT


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sampuppy said:


> I agree 100 per cent!!! He is only asking for some basic advice from you bunny lovers!!! Please help him!!! At least he is trying to ensure they have some sort of life!!!


We tried to help and he got stroppy.  I have rescued enough rabits from hideous conditions, im all for rescuing them but the life he is offering is no life for a rabbit, they'd be better off in rainbrow bridge.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And Crofy!
> You may have been to Turkey plenty of times!
> But I very much doubt you have seen the 'real' Turkey!
> DT


Oh right and what would you know about what o have seen  Ive seen found dying kittens and seen starving dogs and all the cruelty out there im well aware of what goes on so stop being so patronising.

I cannot believe you actaully think its ok to shut a rabbit up in a little hutch all day. If it were a dog you'd have a different attitude.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh right and what would you know about what o have seen  Ive seen found dying kittens and seen starving dogs and all the cruelty out there im well aware of what goes on so stop being so patronising.
> 
> I cannot believe you actaully think its ok to shut a rabbit up in a little hutch all day. If it were a dog you'd have a different attitude.


Correction!
I have been to Turkey and India several times as it happens, together with many other places around the world! I too have seen much cruelty!

I never said it was OK to shut any animal in a cage!!! please show me where I have said such a thing! I am waiting!!!!

I have merely contributed to this thread in an attempt to help Simon with his quest!! Maybe you should familirize with the work that TL does!! I think rather then knock him and calling him names you time would be far better applied trying to help and assist him!

I certainly admire the guy for getting on doing rather then gobbing off!

DT


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Correction!
> I have been to Turkey and India several times as it happens, together with many other places around the world! I too have seen much cruelty!
> 
> I never said it was OK to shut any animal in a cage!!! please show me where I have said such a thing! I am waiting!!!!
> ...


That is what he wants to do with the rabbits if you bother reading his post  The reason i am angry is he got the advise and chose to ignore saying we dont understand!!!!!! I said he was cruel i did not call him names. I have no interest in a pathetic arguement with you, you obviously haven interest in rabbit welfare so i see little point in you commenting here.

I admire what he does with the cats and dogs but his attitude towards rabbits is still awful, they be better off dead then cooped up in a little hutch with no exercise which is what he said!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> That is what he wants to do with the rabbits if you bother reading his post  The reason i am angry is he got the advise and chose to ignore saying we dont understand!!!!!! I said he was cruel i did not call him names. I have no interest in a pathetic arguement with you, you obviously haven interest in rabbit welfare so i see little point in you commenting here.
> 
> I admire what he does with the cats and dogs but his attitude towards rabbits is still awful, they be better off dead then cooped up in a little hutcvh with no exercise which is what he said!!!!!!


I shall continue to contribute where ever I wish! Do you have a problem with that? And to say you have no interest in argueing!!! judging by previous posts I fail to see this!

Now where did I say it was acceptable to keep rabbits cooped up in a small cage??
DT


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Mods please close this thread, its really quite upsetting. I rescued lots of rabbits from conditions this man wants to put them in and am being attacked for saying it is wrong by people who obviously have no respect or understanding of rabbits.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

crofty said:


> Oh right and what would you know about what o have seen  Ive seen found dying kittens and seen starving dogs and all the cruelty out there im well aware of what goes on so stop being so patronising.
> 
> I cannot believe you actaully think its ok to shut a rabbit up in a little hutch all day. If it were a dog you'd have a different attitude.


Crofty i dont think TL even thinks its ok to shut a rabbit in a little hutch all day, but hes just trying his best to improve conditions for these poor animals & hopefully educate people, surely this is a positive step?

i totally agree with you that rabbits should have freedom but im afraid we have to be realistic its not going to happen overnight, but at least TL is trying his best to educate these people i think he should be applauded for that.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I shall continue to contribute where ever I wish! Do you have a problem with that? And to say you have no interest in argueing!!! judging by previous posts I fail to see this!
> 
> Now where did I say it was acceptable to keep rabbits cooped up in a small cage??
> DT


When you backed up your turkey man seeing that is what he wants to do and when we said that is wrong he said we dont understand, why did he come here for advice when clearly he had no intention of taking it. Look at the posts they will have no exercise, be in small hutches with guineapigs that they are highly likely to attack being comfined in such conditions. You are defending his attitude so therefore you obviously think that this is ok. I dont care where he is, Turkey, India, Uk, where-ever that is NEVER ok.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Crofty i dont think TL even thinks its ok to shut a rabbit in a little hutch all day, but hes just trying his best to improve conditions for these poor animals & hopefully educate people, surely this is a positive step?
> 
> i totally agree with you that rabbits should have freedom but im afraid we have to be realistic its not going to happen overnight, but at least TL is trying his best to educate these people i think he should be applauded for that.


For a rabbit to be shut up in a hutch with no excerise is no life, it will drive them insane, if you are going to educate people then do it properly i understand it would not be a palace set-up i am not that idealistic however they are cruel conditons to keep a rabbit, im sure they are capable of making a reasonable run for a rabbit and to not keep them with guineapigs.

Educating people to keep buns confined, with no exercise and to be kept with guinea pigs is not be applauded.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Crofty i dont think TL even thinks its ok to shut a rabbit in a little hutch all day, but hes just trying his best to improve conditions for these poor animals & hopefully educate people, surely this is a positive step?
> 
> i totally agree with you that rabbits should have freedom but im afraid we have to be realistic its not going to happen overnight, but at least TL is trying his best to educate these people i think he should be applauded for that.


Very well said Noush!
I personally do not find a problem with this thread!
I think that if people read and know of the mountains that TL has to climb then any positive help advise can only be a good thing!

Admit to not know a lot about rabbits not have kept on since being a child but wonder could two communal runs work?? one for the GP and one for the rabbits?
Also simon - would you be getting the rabiits castrated? or does the budget not allow for this?
Hoping that you can recieve so good advise here!
DT


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> They could not have runs as this would not be permitted by parents.


He is saying they'd be kept in a hutch with no run.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> He is saying they'd be kept in a hutch with no run.


Then surely those of you who know need to educate Simon of the importance of a run, do you not agree? But surely the best way of doing this is by offering the reasons why in a polite and friendly manner!
DT


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> just noticed it says that they wont have runs, how will they get exercise? they will need runs or a secure garden.
> if the parents wont allow the runs then i dont think they should have buns.





turkeylad said:


> This is not the Uk - same rules dont apply!!





frags said:


> so cos your in another country animals dont deserve rights to exercise? or will they have a secure garden and run free?





Lisa Franklin said:


> I agree, bunnies and guinea pigs definatly do need daily excerise!!
> 
> If you dont have room for a run could you not let them have exercise in the house?
> 
> If you do let them in the house you need to make sure that all wires are out of thir way and they cannot get to them otherwise they will chew through them.





turkeylad said:


> Thanx İ will get advice from people who understand situation here......Bye!!


We tried, that was the attitude we got and that is why i'm so cross. I love my rabbits, they are wonderful pets when treated properly and have rescued plenty myself, its great it really is what he is doing for cats and dogs because i adore them too, but i really dont see how replys to his post were rude, he chose to ignore our advice, i believe it was very polite. My post was after everyone had tried to advice him and it was the attitude that made me angry. Rabbits are the most abused, neglected pet and its attitudes like that that help them remain that way. They are sold in pet shops like disposable toys to children who do not realise the exercise, love and time they need. They dont neuter them, stuff them in little hutches and then wonder why they turn hormonal, territorial and aggressive.

You have to remember we are very passionate about rabbits just like you are with your dogs and im sure you would be just as angry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I am passinate about any Animal Crofty! And I am sure that the advice you have given is supurb! but remember! Rome was not built is a day! 
Sounds like Simon is laying the foundations of what can only result in a positive move for all these poor rabbits and GP's!! 

He has to start somewhere! and I am sure Simon would not want to inflict , knowingly or unknowingly any suffering on any animal.

People need to intsall the importance of a run in a nice manner imo and I am sure any advise relating to this will have been taken on board!
regards
DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

crofty said:


> We tried, that was the attitude we got and that is why i'm so cross. I love my rabbits, they are wonderful pets when treated properly and have rescued plenty myself, its great it really is what he is doing for cats and dogs because i adore them too, but i really dont see how replys to his post were rude, he chose to ignore our advice, i believe it was very polite. My post was after everyone had tried to advice him and it was the attitude that made me angry. Rabbits are the most abused, neglected pet and its attitudes like that that help them remain that way. They are sold in pet shops like disposable toys to children who do not realise the exercise, love and time they need. They dont neuter them, stuff them in little hutches and then wonder why they turn hormonal, territorial and aggressive.
> 
> You have to remember we are very passionate about rabbits just like you are with your dogs and im sure you would be just as angry.


i feel just the same way you feel about the welfare of rabbits i loved mine & i like to think i gave them a very good life, so do you think its better to turn a blind eye then? TL knows the people he knows how hard it is to change their views on these animals, but at least is doing something in a country where animal welfare is practically non existent.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am passinate about any Animal Crofty! And I am sure that the advice you have given is supurb! but remember! Rome was not built is a day!
> Sounds like Simon is laying the foundations of what can only result in a positive move for all these poor rabbits and GP's!!
> 
> He has to start somewhere! and I am sure Simon would not want to inflict , knowingly or unknowingly any suffering on any animal.
> ...


Oh i know you sound a passionate person!! :yesnod: and i understand you defending your friend but the post above are evidence of the attitude we recieved after advising him nicely and explaining rabbits need exercise.

Just like you have come to this thread to have a go at me to defend your friend i am defending the animals i love, he made it clear he did not want our advice because it wasnt what he wanted to hear so i got angry at his attitude. Im sorry if you did not like it, i never intend to cause an arguement however i cannot contain something i feel so passionately about and it disturbs me that a man that has done so much good for many animals could have an attitude like that towards another.

Its very sad and i just feel for the poor bunnies


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been very wary of contributing to this thread but have donned my hard hat

TL I've read many of your threads about the wonderful work you do to help the animals of Turkey - I admire you a lot for that.

Rabbits do need exercise or they become frustrated and unhappy. In the wild they would run around constantly foraging for food - bunnies need to 'graze' and are different from cats and dogs in that way.

I understand that you are working with people who see rabbits as food, not pets, and who currently keep them in appalling conditions and you are trying to improve this.

You have said that space is at a premium which is why parents would not allow runs. Is there any way that the hutches could be raised up so that a run could be put underneath? Many hutches sold in this country have this facility, with a ramp linking the hutch above and the run below. It's not ideal, but at least the rabbits would then have some room to stretch their paws and binky.

Just an idea - if you know anyone who is good with DIY?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i feel just the same way you feel about the welfare of rabbits i loved mine & i like to think i gave them a very good life, so do you think its better to turn a blind eye then? TL knows the people he knows how hard it is to change their views on these animals, but at least is doing something in a country where animal welfare is practically non existent.


No i think its a great idea, i wasnt having a go at him for that, like i said from the above posts i read i was angry at his rude response to good advice. I think they could be taught how to make runs for the bunnies, if they cant afford to neuter them then 2 does from the same litter would be the best option however un-neutered does in most cases are territorial and maybe aggressive towards the children.

The best option is to neuter them and set up opposite sex pairs, but unfortunately buns do need some space, just like a dogs or cats. If they do not have runs to exercise its a pretty awful life for them and they will get very frustrated which will cause behavioural problems. Im talking about minimal care so that these children will be able to handle these animals, it will do the rabbits no good if they are bad pets, the whole idea is that he educates these people that they are good to keep as pets, the whole thing would just be a disaster.

I am more than happy to help and i completely understand there are restrictions.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> I've been very wary of contributing to this thread but have donned my hard hat
> 
> TL I've read many of your threads about the wonderful work you do to help the animals of Turkey - I admire you a lot for that.
> 
> ...


what a great idea, i really hope this could be possible x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

crofty said:


> No i think its a great idea, i wasnt having a go at him for that, like i said from the above posts i read i was angry at his rude response to good advice. I think they could be taught how to make runs for the bunnies, if they cant afford to neuter them then 2 does from the same litter would be the best option however un-neutered does in most cases are territorial and maybe aggressive towards the children.
> 
> The best option is to neuter them and set up opposite sex pairs, but unfortunately buns do need some space, just like a dogs or cats. If they do not have runs to exercise its a pretty awful life for them and they will get very frustrated which will cause behavioural problems. Im talking about minimal care so that these children will be able to handle these animals, it will do the rabbits no good if they are bad pets, the whole idea is that he educates these people that they are good to keep as pets, the whole thing would just be a disaster.
> 
> I am more than happy to help and i completely understand there are restrictions.


i know what youre saying Crofty & i can asure you TL will do his very best to help these animals just as he has tried with the cats & dogs over there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh i know you sound a passionate person!! :yesnod: and i understand you defending your friend but the post above are evidence of the attitude we recieved after advising him nicely and explaining rabbits need exercise.
> 
> Just like you have come to this thread to have a go at me to defend your friend i am defending the animals i love, he made it clear he did not want our advice because it wasnt what he wanted to hear so i got angry at his attitude. Im sorry if you did not like it, i never intend to cause an arguement however i cannot contain something i feel so passionately about and it disturbs me that a man that has done so much good for many animals could have an attitude like that towards another.
> 
> Its very sad and i just feel for the poor bunnies


The knowledge you have has to be admired! take a few small steps at a time and I am sure that you will find you will win through in the end!

TL is not particalary my friend! I to have had many 
heated debates with him! I do however admire him and have much respect for him! Maybe if you can give it a little time you'll be over there building runs and helping bunnies!!DT


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I have just read this thread and I think the response turkey lad got from rabbit loving members was valid and was not agressive in anyway. I think this thread would have been totally different if turkey lad had taken the time to explain the situation more carefully instead of being abrubt. You have to remember there are newer members on the forum who dont know some of the other people and what they do.

Mark


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok lets try and focus on the importance of a run... If I cold give a personal example here:

I recused a bunny called Daisy. She was previousl owned by children who didnt give her proper excerises or attention. she was very frustrated and vicious. They eventually gave her upto a rescue. 

When I 1st got her I was warned that she bites very hard, she grunts, she is very unfriendly and that when she 2st arrived at the rescue centre even teh staff there who are far more experienced than myself were afraid to handle her or to even put food in her pen as she would lunge at them. Athough by the time I took her on she has stopped lunging but apparatly was still biting and grunting.

I have now had her 4-5 months and she is a changed rabbits. She as daily excersise. When I am not in the house she has access to her hutch as well as at least 1 run ir not 2 attached together (pending on the weather). When I am home she and my other rescue have the garden.
Her frustration has now gone and she is a lovable cuddly rabbits who still does not like being picked up BUT will sit for ages while you sit with her stroking her. My 2 year old son will sit with her and cuddle her she doesnt mind him at all. Since I have had her I have never been bitten or grunted at.

I recently took photos in to he rescue centre where I got her from and they were shocked that this was the same rabbits. They were so happy to see how much she had come along and they said the only reason is because her frustration of being cooped up all day has gone.

She was initially never to be homed with children again due to her character which was due to her initial life but now im happy to have my 2 year old sit with her at ease knowing se wont grunt, bite or lunge at him.

Really like I said in my apology to Turey Lad I am sorry for jumping to conclusion and its great what you do for animals but like other here have said... perhaps try talking to parents about how important a run is for the benefit of the rabbits and in turn their children!

They may otherwise have the rabbits in the hutch who will becoem frustrated and end up harmin the kids then what happens to he rabbits?? No family wants their kids to ave pets which bite them!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> I've been very wary of contributing to this thread but have donned my hard hat
> 
> TL I've read many of your threads about the wonderful work you do to help the animals of Turkey - I admire you a lot for that.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent idea


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

rona said:


> This is an excellent idea


Yup forgot to mention I do think that is a great idea!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

petforum said:


> I have just read this thread and I think the response turkey lad got from rabbit loving members was valid and was not agressive in anyway. I think this thread would have been totally different if turkey lad had taken the time to explain the situation more carefully instead of being abrubt. You have to remember there are newer members on the forum who dont know some of the other people and what they do.
> 
> Mark


Thankyou Mark.

Lets just hope we can help these buns if TL still wants advice on the best way forward taking into consideration the limits we are only too happy to help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thankyou Mark.
> 
> Lets just hope we can help these buns if TL still wants advice on the best way forward taking into consideration the limits we are only too happy to help.


And sure you knowledge can be benifciial Crofty, may the bunnies find a better life with the efforts of people like Turkeylad and yourself.
DT


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG the whole thread belongs in a pie,, gonna slink back to general chat where the atmophere is less prickly:001_tt2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

#This is going to be closed for moderating :cursing:


----------

